# Oil light flashing when cranking won't start.



## 9520Jetta (Mar 4, 2009)

I left school last night to come back home for break and it was snowing out and the roads were slushy. I drove for about 10 miles when i lost power and the car bogged down and died. It will crank but not start. The oil light flashes when you are cranking. I've changed all four spark plugs in case water got into one of them but still no luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 9520Jetta (Mar 4, 2009)

Tried an ignition switch and am still having no luck. Any help?


----------



## dasmk3miked (Mar 28, 2010)

check your oil pressure, may possibly need new oil pump


----------



## 9520Jetta (Mar 4, 2009)

I removed the top oil pressure sensor and tried cranking and oil was running out. When it's about to start it backfires. I'm going to see if i can do an oil pressure test later today.

Edit: I also replaced the ignition coil which is making it want to start more but it backfires.

Update: The ignition coil did do the trick. The "reliable" ignition rotor from autozone broke but replaced it and the engine fired right up.


----------

